
The Hobo Ethical Code of 1889: A Self-Reliant, Honest and Compassionate Life - severine
http://www.openculture.com/2016/11/the-hobo-ethical-code-of-1889.html
======
Techarid
Go to this link
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__eqoTpOL8w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__eqoTpOL8w)
And please subscribe my youtube channel

